# Octo Splash Proof or Trendy Digital waterproof???



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I need some help in deciding whether to get an Octo Splash Prof case or the Trendy Digital Waterproof.

I had the Trendy Digital but I just gave it to a friend visiting from abroad (she just bought a K2I while visiting but didn't have time to shop for accessories, and so I gave her what I had).

So now I have to replace my Trendy Digital waterproof case but I find myself hesitating...

I liked the Trendy Digital for being waterproof, but the glare off the plastic in the sun annoyed me and the fact that you have to open it to turn the K2 on wasn't that great either. In that respect, the Octo seems to be more functional.

BUT... I will mainly use either of those cases while on the beach or by the pool (which happens 2-3 times a year when on holidays), and want to be sure it will protect my K2 well - that's the most important! The rest of the time my K2 is snugly and happily living in his gorgeous Fern Forest from Oberon  . The Kindle should really not get anywhere near water, but I may be wet/with wet hands when grabbing it, and you never know how people around will act...

I was wondering if any of you had used the 2 covers above and could please advise me on what to get, as I'm at a loss. I'm not in a great hurry to buy, but going to Australia for Christmas and will need my new cover by then. I was also thinking that a lot of people will be buying stuff as Xmas gifts, and would like to beat the mad rush and avoid finding the item "not in stock" anymore when I need it.

Thanks to all in advance


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

Good morning, Neo.  I'm also thinking about the OCTO.  As I understand it, the OCTO is merely splash proof, and the Trendy is closer to being waterproof.  I don't have my Kindle yet, so it will be interesting to see what responses you get.  I like the design of the OCTO better, at least as far as I can tell from a picture, but am concerned about the glare on either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Since you're going to be using it at a pool, I would go for the most waterproof version you can get! We have had one member fall into the pool with hers, you never know what might happen! And sometimes there are BIG splashes at the pool. If you were just going to be at the beach, I think the Octo would be ok. Just my opinion!

Betsy


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I just got through using my Trendy Digital Waterproof case for a week in Jamaica - I loved it and felt very confident Marvin wouldn't get wet or sandy while there. The glare didn't really bother me, but to be honest I tend to seek shade, not sun on the beach! It is difficult to wake up a Kindle in the case but, I was able to do it without opening everything up after some practice.

It sounds as though there are similar disadvantages to the Octo Splash Proof (difficult to wake up and remove from the case to charge). I would stick with the Trendy Digital case since it provides water *proof* rather than water *resistant * protection.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you Betty for putting the pix up, I'm still to learn how to do that    

Thank you for all the kind advice and feedback, and I hear you, and I do like the idea of a fully waterproof case - I mean, you never know what may happen, no matter how careful!

But the "excess" plastic around the Trendy Digital really kind of got to me and the lack of access to the on/off button is not too practical...

The Octo looks "tighter" and it has a velcro opening to access the on/off button.

So you see, the choice is tough: comfort or ultimate protection?

Still on the fence, and would love to hear from someone who has the Octo!


----------



## GAIL H (Oct 26, 2009)

Just received the Octo in anticipation of my annual trip to Aruba. It fits very nicely and feels good holding it. The on/off is easily accessible  as would be charging by just opening the bottom and not having to remove the cover. Of course it is not waterproof, but I am more concerned about splashes from others in the pool. I have not used it outside in the sun yet, but inside with table light glare doesn't seem to be a problem. I am waiting for my cover (Senyx) to arrive and hoping Kindle with Octo will fit for added protection.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you Gail, really appreciate the feedback  !


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Neo said:


> Thank you Betty for putting the pix up, I'm still to learn how to do that


Here is a how-to link to posting pictures:
How to insert a picture into your post!


----------



## GAIL H (Oct 26, 2009)

Another note on the Octo.....the buttons and 5-way are no problem to navigate.


----------



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

Hi, everyone.. I just came back from Kings dominion camp ground and amusement park for Halloween weekend and it was rainy most of weekend there and of course I had my k2 with me in Trendy Digital Waterproof case and "no worry" and "no fear"  
  I was reading when my family was doing something.. reading on line for ghost hunted houses...  in rain.... 
I just feel so safe with that item ..
Thank you.
Mtcoco


----------

